# kernel mode setting

## Pes88

Ciao! 

Ho un piccolo problema con il KMS, come scheda video ho a intel i915 che lo supporta di default.

Quando avvio il pc con l'opzione i915.modeset=1 , il kms si attiva, ma  non subito piu o meno metà del boot, ho pensato che fosse dovuto al fatto che il driver i915 era implementato nel kernel come modulo, quindi finchè non veniva caricato il kms non fosse attivo! 

Potette benissimo capire che  la parte iniziale del boot è in un formato pessimo. 

Io volevo che il kms si attivasse subito in modo tale da farmi vedere anche il caricamento del kernel subito in buona qualità. Per fare questo come posso fare ?? Devo far caricare il kms e i driver video tramite initrd ??? 

Poi volevo un chiarimento, il frame buffer con i moduli vesa e uvesa e di coseguenza le modilità che si possono settare in avvio del kernel non sono collegate con il kms e la qualità che ha?? 

Grazie..

----------

## ago

in realtà sarebbe uno spreco creare una initrd solo per vedere bootare diversamente.

Personalmente l'ho marcato builtin, quindi appena viene caricato noto il diverso framebuffer...questo dopo neanche un secondo..

----------

## Pes88

Anche a me sembrava uno sprecco! 

Ma l'ho chiesto perchè tramite menuconfig mi faceva impostare  il driver della scheda video solo come modulo e interno! 

Poi ho risolto e adesso ho il comportamento che dicevi tu , dopo meno di un secondo passa alla modalita di kms, vediamo se riesco a velocizzare ancora il boot per rendere proprio minimo questo tempo...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

>  vediamo se riesco a velocizzare ancora il boot per rendere proprio minimo questo tempo...   :D  :D  :D  :D

 

A tuo rischio e pericolo:

- aggiungi a /etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS_KERNEL="-march=native"
```

e ricompila il kernel;

- aggiungi ai parametri di boot "fastboot";

Mai provati (o quasi).

Com'era quella storia del backup che non c'è mai quanto hai distrutto tutto?

Non me la ricordo più...

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> A tuo rischio e pericolo:
> 
> - aggiungi a /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vale anche per LDFLAGS?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pes88

```

CFLAGS_KERNEL="-march=native"

```

C'è lo già attivo, uso zen-kernel, quindi l'attivo mediante menuconfig.

Ora provo fastboot e vediamo cosa ottengo...   :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *ago wrote:*   

> Vale anche per LDFLAGS? :D

 

No, per quelle ho impostato:

```
-Wl,--ricer_level=omg
```

E ricordati di tenere un'estintore vicino al pc  :-D

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*   Vale anche per LDFLAGS?  
> 
> No, per quelle ho impostato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LOOL  :Very Happy: 

/EDIT

Beh è stata l'enfasi...mi son reso conto di aver chiesto una cosa abbastanza sciocca  :Razz: 

----------

